# First Pendants



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 28, 2010)

My wife saw pendants others were making on her and asked me nicely to do something besides pens. So of course I obliged. She did the beadwork which really completes these.


----------



## fishlux (Apr 28, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RichB (Apr 28, 2010)

Great Job Eric.  I really like the bead work, and the pendants are great to.  All of it together look great.


----------



## JimB (Apr 28, 2010)

The bead work is a really nice touch. Nice job.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice work Eric!  You and your wife make a good team.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 28, 2010)

Those are great looking.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you! She's having so much fun with these. I didn't realize the price of beads would compete with the price of my pen materials.


----------



## turnaround (Apr 29, 2010)

They look great, thanks for sharing pix


----------



## FrankG (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the first one best.  Cocobolo?


----------



## Whaler (Apr 29, 2010)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

